# im stumped here --big ol ugly cookies



## davduckman2010 (Mar 17, 2015)

broke out the husky today and went out back and cut off a big fat stump that i let sit for 3 years got 4-- 3 to 4 in thick mega slab cookies out of her. has some figure in it that will make you. she was still solid hard. ill have that big ol stump dug out at a later date

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG!!!!!!





​Duck that's about as pretty of cookies I ever laid eyes on. WOW!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like a crazy figured jigsaw puzzle!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2015)

cleaned up --rough planed smalls 39 across --bigin 39 across

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 19, 2015)

That is some wild crazy lookin stuff right there Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 19, 2015)

Dog gone it Duckman, you are just up to your ears in all that wood. You are going to have to climb on top of your house to get some fresh air. or do more trading, selling or giving away quicker. All in all Dave, that is some great looking cookies. I got a big spalted Hackberry cookie here I an going to make a wall clock out of (1 of these days).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2015)

Beautiful stuff as usual Duck! Does that power hand-planer work pretty good for cleaning stuff up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2015)

I stand mesmerized at the beauty of this wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful stuff as usual Duck! Does that power hand-planer work pretty good for cleaning stuff up?



It does but it's almost impossible to avoid the ridge lines. You have to run it through a belt/drum sander or if too big for that hit it with a belt or turbo sander. It still save a ton of sanding when used to take down a surface with saw chain gouges or sawmill band saw patterns. That's been my fairly extensive experience using my hand held Hitachi planer on beams and posts. Duck have you found a way to completely eliminate the ridge lines? I can get close but I've never ended up with a seamlessly planed surface.

(Hope no one minds I throw in my two coppers before Duck has a chance to answer. )

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)

I can get it fairly smooth by the door planer then using a belt sander after....but that has only been a couple of times that I have done it. I do have a big ol stump I need to make into a coffee table for my niece soon, and I'll be doing the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2015)

Sounds like it's worth it then, even if not perfect, it will save a ton of sanding, and big planers dont like end grain so much, seems to always blow out the exit side... Another gadget on my list of things to aquire...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful stuff as usual Duck! Does that power hand-planer work pretty good for cleaning stuff up?


barry that tool knocks off a hell of a lot of sanding . when you get the wood fresh it seems a lot nicer to plane done. you get ribbons . I just flatten them out and seal in anchor seal works for me

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It does but it's almost impossible to avoid the ridge lines. You have to run it through a belt/drum sander or if too big for that hit it with a belt or turbo sander. It still save a ton of sanding when used to take down a surface with saw chain gouges or sawmill band saw patterns. That's been my fairly extensive experience using my hand held Hitachi planer on beams and posts. Duck have you found a way to completely eliminate the ridge lines? I can get close but I've never ended up with a seamlessly planed surface.
> 
> (Hope no one minds I throw in my two coppers before Duck has a chance to answer. )


I get the lines almost impossible to not get them but ill sand those out any time . beats the grinder or sanding for hours


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2015)

What amazing cookies, even the stumps at your place reigns with splendor beyond words. It amazes me that wood like this even exists let alone some much in one place. I can only assume that you live on hollowed ground, must also have a lot to do with the way you live your life. Please show pictures of the finished projects.
Dave

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 21, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> What amazing cookies, even the stumps at your place reigns with splendor beyond words. It amazes me that wood like this even exists let alone some much in one place. I can only assume that you live on hollowed ground, must also have a lot to do with the way you live your life. Please show pictures of the finished projects.
> Dave


thank you david maybe you will show off some of my wood soon my friend hmmmmm


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2015)

I do have a slab that has been luring me to get busy with a wine presentation box that I have been wanting to make . will post pic if it happens. I have two weeks vacation coming up but found out that I am helping my father in law re-model a mobile home so it may be a bit yet
Dave


----------



## RayBell (Mar 23, 2015)

Gorgeous....I see some very nice bowls there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 27, 2015)

Just some more of that plain ol' Duckwood!

That would make an AWESOME table top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 1, 2015)

WOW duck!! they have coffee tables written all over them!! hey what its the power tool on the one slab??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 1, 2015)

brown down said:


> WOW duck!! they have coffee tables written all over them!! hey what its the power tool on the one slab??


Makita hand planer works great jeff knocking them down flat

Reactions: Like 1


----------

